# Show off your orchids - Flowers and Plants :)



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

I just wanted to post some of my new acquisitions and recent bloomers . Enjoy!!!

Promenaea "chameleon" - I try to avoid hybrids, but this plant was too hard to pass up. Keep an eye on the classifieds this fall for divisions of my mother plant 









Sigmatostalix pichinchensis - sorry for the crappy pics, my macro isn't good enough for these tiny flowers, less than 1mm maximum!!!

































Dresslerella caesariata - one of my new favorites, the leafs, flowers and inflorescences are covered in hairs (trichomes)

















Psychopsis papilio









Stelis argentata - Stelis is quickly becoming one of my favorite viv orchids, they bloom all year for me 









Brassia hybrid - costed $5 and 4 weeks later, I get this amazing show 

























This thread is open to ALL to post your orchid flower and plant photos. 

ed parker


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

How are you growing your Dresslerella?

Here's a few of mine

1 Bletilla striata
2 Encyclia alata
3 Encyclia tampense
4 Phrag. Memoria Dick Clements
5 Eurychone rothschildiana
6 Paph. delenatii
7 Aerangis biloba


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

mounted on cork, in lower light levels, in the viv found here:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/67728-new-orchids-orchid-grow-out-tank.html

Nice photo's/blooms


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks! Yours are nice too in both threads. I especially like the Pleuro. dodsonii for the leaves. I have a tank very similar to you set up that I use to grow my temp sensitive plants. 

How long have you been growing orchids?


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

I have these in my own thread, but the photography section is pretty dead so it cant hurt to add them here. These are my only flowers so far. 2 new blooms on the way though 

You should totally just make this an orchid bloom thread, since all the other stuff is posted in the "tis the season" thread.

Leptotes bicolor


















Masdevallia Floribunda









Phalaenopsis Parishii


















Cirrhopetalum Pulchellum


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

some stuff thats blooming now...








Bulbophyllum kalimpong- 2nd blooming this year








Bulbophyllum Elizabeth Anne 'Buckleberry'








Multifloral Paphiopedilum hybrid








Dendrobium oligophyllum...been blooming over 3 years straight. Its an old pic, but I havent bothered to take a new one in a while








Bulbophyllum wendlandii
































Papaver somniferum, various cultivars


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Spaff said:


> How long have you been growing orchids?


I've been growing for about 6 years, I started a little after getting in to frogs. I've been collecting species though for about the last 3 years or so. Unfortunately I don't have a greenhouse yet, so I am primarily restricted to viv sized orchids or good low humidity window sill stuff .

Grimm, I love your shots, i'm going to have to pm you about photostacking, i've never tried it but you are obviously getting great results!


----------



## CTM75 (Aug 10, 2005)

Pleurothallis grobyii









Pleurothallis brighamii and Neofinetia falcata


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

Grimm, what are you growing your bicolour in??? Is it just straight bark???


----------



## arielelf (May 23, 2007)

CTM75 said:


> Pleurothallis grobyii
> 
> That Pleurothallis grobyii is very cool!! Where did you get it?


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Ok, I know this is not a bloom, but I'm pretty excited - I'm a total orchid newb and this is my first real growth!









It's Bulbophyllum lepidum x annandalei. It's a new cross, so I'm really hoping I can get it to flower.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

arielelf said:


> CTM75 said:
> 
> 
> > Pleurothallis grobyii
> ...


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

afterdark said:


> Ok, I know this is not a bloom, but I'm pretty excited - I'm a total orchid newb and this is my first real growth!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



very nice mike...


I find the trick to getting Bulbos to bloom [atleast for me] is to sit them in water for a couple months, then let them try out until the moss is bone dry and leaving the like that for a couple days...I've gotten restrepias, dendrobiums, dendrochilums and bulbos to flower doing this method...


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Found this in the greenhouse today, not really terrarium appropriate, but still rather pretty


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

boabab95 said:


> very nice mike...
> 
> 
> I find the trick to getting Bulbos to bloom [atleast for me] is to sit them in water for a couple months, then let them try out until the moss is bone dry and leaving the like that for a couple days...I've gotten restrepias, dendrobiums, dendrochilums and bulbos to flower doing this method...


Looks like you are doing well Mike.
I haven't worked with that particular cross, but being that one parent is B. annandalei, I'd be a little careful about letting it sit in water. No insult intended baobab, as it may turn out that handling it this way would get it to flower. But, I've found that while this species likes even moisture, it is also prone to rotting when too wet. That doesn't mean this hybrid will be prone to rot, but it is worth keeping that in mind. This hybrid could also turn out to be easy to flower, so I would just continue doing what your doing. 

Here are the flowers from B. annandalei.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Sorry for the bad phone pics...

Psychopsis papilio









Oeceoclades decaryana


----------



## randa4 (Jul 29, 2010)

My one orchid in bloom so far is Restrepia antennifera. Not sure if the species name hasn't changed, it came with that label. The two plants I have went into the viv at the beginning of March, and they have not stopped blooming since. Not a spectacular flower, but I've always liked it, and it's nice to have 3 or 4 to brighten up the viv.

Mike in Helotes

PS Your P. papilio is really nice, like the really broad lip!




epiphytes etc. said:


> Sorry for the bad phone pics...
> 
> Psychopsis papilio
> 
> ...


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I have this Aerangis mystacidii in bloom this week. I don't think these are very viv suitable. They seem touchy when it comes to moisture and need a lot of air movement combined with high humidity.


----------



## randa4 (Jul 29, 2010)

I have several miniature species of Aerangis, Angraecum, Crippia, etc. in my viv's. A couple have made spikes. That doesn't mean I will get flowers. We'll see.

Very nice Aerangis mystacidii flowers! Bet they are fragrant as well? I just like the whole group, and like you, will grow them outside of viv's if needed.

Mike



Spaff said:


> I have this Aerangis mystacidii in bloom this week. I don't think these are very viv suitable. They seem touchy when it comes to moisture and need a lot of air movement combined with high humidity.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I think as long as you keep the humidity fairly constant and try to keep the spike from being misted, you should get flowers. I grow mine in a terrarium, but I have 3 computer fans going in a 20g for the extra air circulation. 

Which Cribbia species do you have? I had confusa, but it was eaten by a rat before I moved all of them into the tank.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

I like that Aerangis Spaff. I have a Aerangis Biloba and it seems to love the lack of attention I have given it, and it's root structure is going insane. Hopefully it flowers sometime soon for me.


New one for me. Dendrobium Lichenastrum Var. Prenticei


----------



## randa4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey Spaff,

Ouch! I do have Cribbia confusa, and it LOVES the viv! Grows well, puts out a lot of roots, and I have four tiny spikes coming on! I have tried to keep spikes dry, since I have rotted off a lot of them in the past.

I just set up a 55-gallon terrarium with fans as an orchid "Grow-Out" tank, since I was starting to crowd the viv's. I also like Sophronitis, and we'll see how this cool grower does--have about six species. Also I have a weakness for the Rupiculous Laelia's, and have about six or so different species. 

Mike in Helotes 



Spaff said:


> I think as long as you keep the humidity fairly constant and try to keep the spike from being misted, you should get flowers. I grow mine in a terrarium, but I have 3 computer fans going in a 20g for the extra air circulation.
> 
> Which Cribbia species do you have? I had confusa, but it was eaten by a rat before I moved all of them into the tank.


----------



## randa4 (Jul 29, 2010)

P.S. That is just a 2 1/4" pot, and sits high in the viv, just under some potent LED's. You can see a spike just off the bottom on the right side.

Mike


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Mike, what type of LED's do you use? I looked into them to reduce heat for some intermediate growing Masdies and Pleuros but wasn't sure if they were strong enough. Did that Cribbia come from Botanica? It looks like mine from there and is in the same size pot. If you ever decide to divide that one, please keep me in mind 

Which Sophronitis are you growing? I had Soph. cernua for a while outdoors here, and it did well for a while. I'm pretty sure it died becuase I couldn't keep it moist enough on just a bare cork mount.

Grimm, I have a biloba as well. I think it's a great introductory Angraecoid. Mine has produced two spikes two years straight but all but one flower has blasted.


----------



## randa4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Spaff said:


> Mike, what type of LED's do you use? I looked into them to reduce heat for some intermediate growing Masdies and Pleuros but wasn't sure if they were strong enough. Did that Cribbia come from Botanica? It looks like mine from there and is in the same size pot. If you ever decide to divide that one, please keep me in mind
> 
> Which Sophronitis are you growing? I had Soph. cernua for a while outdoors here, and it did well for a while. I'm pretty sure it died becuase I couldn't keep it moist enough on just a bare cork mount.
> 
> ...


----------



## randa4 (Jul 29, 2010)

P.S. Todd Goode = LightYourReptiles.com

Mike in Helotes


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks for the LED information and for keeping me in mind for a division. I've ordered from Botanica a couple times and have spoken to Brenda as well. She was very nice and willing to help. She also has things that you just can't get anywhere else. Have you gotten the Malala import list from her before?

I saw New World Orchids at a show locally, but no one was at the table while I was there. They did have many nice Neos, Sedireas, and Sophronitis. I believe cernua is supposed to be the easiest to grow warm, but the others should do ok indoors closer to intermediate.


----------

